# what's a good RETAIL price to sell DTG printed designs



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, question for all DTGers that sell their own shirts with designs online.

I have seen most shirts for sale for around $18. However, I keep reading that since DTG is so much better than screen printing and costs more that a lot of people recommend charging more like in the 20s. What price would you guys recommend, and/or what price do you guys charge if you sell them?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Shirt Prices*

As with any method, you are going to find prices all over the place. Bottom line is you price your product to 1) cover costs 2) obtain marketshare, and 3) make a decent profit.

So your cost to make a shirt in NJ is probably very different than my cost to do it here in TX.

I mean DTG is no different than silkscreening where you have Woot selling silkscreened shirts for $10 vs. pick anybody (Design by Humans, Threadless, etc.) selling them for $20+.


----------



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Shirt Prices*

Very true sir, thanks for the input. 

I am just a little torn. Since the designs are large, the cost in ink will rise significantly for dark shirts. 18ish would be a minimum, but since they are very detailed and quality designs I was thinking they would be worth more. 

On the other hand, like you said, you do have to take into account market share and what not, so yea, something to think about. Thanks again.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Base your price on what YOU need for YOUR business to make a profit. If your design(s) are great, they will sell @ $20 per shirt or more. If they want it, they will pay for it. Look at what prices are charged for concert tees; usually $25 & up, so it's not always price that determines if a shirt will sell, it's the design.
Price is NOT everything to the average consumer, sometimes a cheap price means a cheap item, so charge what you need to stay in business. If you can't make a FAIR profit, then you're business simply won't survive. Don't give your time & talent away; it's worth more than that!!!!


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

1st off, DTG is not better then Silkscreening, it is more convenient, and cheaper to do multi-colored designs. 

Now, DTG is good, solid quality, if....big IF . you have someone operating the machine that is good at it, its same as silkscreening, just cause u have the equipment doesnt mean you good with it, and will do a good job. 

I think DTG in the right hands can be as good as silkscreening, but the reality is that, at least in my wash tests that silkscreening will outlast DTG all day long. 
People also are starting to question this process, and with DTG being hit or miss depending on the person using the machine, meaning, sometimes it cracks, fades, has spots that didnt absorb the ink as well as it should have. Then silkscreening will be considered the better way to do things and in my opinion fetch a larger market price. 
If i had my own choice between a DTG shirt and a Silkscreend I would pay more for the Silkscreened. But thats just me. 
I would say to start shirts at $25 at least. You can always have a 25% off sale if people think it costs too much then your still getting your target $20 and people think they are getting a great deal.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

25 - 25% my bad, around 18.75 my bad lol


----------



## PinkFreud (Mar 8, 2007)

There are many of us out here who are strictly DTG'ers....We do not do screenprinting
...Screenprinting is great for large wholesale but not so great for one-offs and short runs...I think it is difficult to make an argument about this...I find that I can sell black shirts for $20-25 at my location out east but here on the boardwalk in Venice Ca. I have to sell for less.... $15-20 for a black shirt...the competition is heavy out here however this is offset by the extreme volume of sales....Most people want black shirts and I deliver them on the fly all day


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, I was talking about online sales.....Street sales....I have no real experience in, however, I would say economics speaking...that you have to go where the competition is, and either be standout better then them, or supply the same quality product at a cheaper rate. Your supply and demand curve will hit a medium and you will figure out through trial and error where you should set your prices at.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Also, I missed the part about short runs, and one offs in earlier statements, so yes i understand that DTG is best for these type of things. 
No competition that I know of. 

But, to my knowledge, an inexperienced handler of the machine can struggle to put out solid quality products on black shirts.


----------



## Wags (Jan 28, 2007)

DTG has its place in garment printing. Yes, silk screen will always yield more vibrant colors due to using florescent colors. And quantity will always be a silkscreeners friend. DTG has them in cheap quick turn one offs and multi-color or photo printing. Maintenance of machines is always an issue as is experienced staff to run the machines. We recently printed a job which the customer returned with serious fade and wash off issues. We found that someone had used a shorter set time on the heat press which caused the problem. Personally, I am finding that I wish we had gotten an embroidery machine instead of the HM-1. Probably not as much maintenance or quality issues. When the HM-1 works properly it does a great job. But when one thing is wrong it just ruins the whole shirt, no margin for error. Just my opinion.


----------



## eimercool (Aug 27, 2008)

Being an inexperienced handler of the machine how do I gain experience with printing on darker garments (i.e. what method would be used to print on dark garments; what would I use for an base layer so that colors would show up more?)


----------



## changeman56 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well said. . . . [

quote=fdsales;269021]Base your price on what YOU need for YOUR business to make a profit. If your design(s) are great, they will sell @ $20 per shirt or more. If they want it, they will pay for it. Look at what prices are charged for concert tees; usually $25 & up, so it's not always price that determines if a shirt will sell, it's the design.
Price is NOT everything to the average consumer, sometimes a cheap price means a cheap item, so charge what you need to stay in business. If you can't make a FAIR profit, then you're business simply won't survive. Don't give your time & talent away; it's worth more than that!!!![/quote]


----------

